# Anyone using MuseScore?



## ghostnote (Apr 7, 2016)

https://musescore.org/

Is it possible to select and edit more than one note at a time? Like copy notes or change the articulation?

Any other useful keyboard shortcuts/workflow tips?


----------



## Flux (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm not a pro at Musescore, but if I want to select a large passage I click the first note and shift click the last note in the passage. You can copy/paste or edit all the notes at the same time from there.


----------



## micrologus (Apr 7, 2016)

See the online handbook:
https://musescore.org/en/handbook/keyboard-shortcuts


----------



## tonaliszt (Apr 7, 2016)

micrologus said:


> See the online handbook:
> https://musescore.org/en/handbook/keyboard-shortcuts


Some of these are out of date. For example, I believe shift-s is staccato. 
To change and edit groups of note's articulations, select the notes and double click the articulation in the Palette.


----------



## micrologus (Apr 9, 2016)

The updated page:
https://musescore.org/en/handbook/keyboard-shortcuts-0


----------

